# Eco-Ivf : Low Cost IVF



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw this posted on another forum I go to, it is a New York based clinic that does ivf for $5000. Here is the link: 
http://www.ecoivf.com/

Apparantly the cost includes meds. I figured I would share this for those who may be interested 

/links


----------

